# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Source   in  JAVA  per  nje  Client-Server  FTP

## demolition man

Pershendetje  cuna !
Mund  te  me  ndihmoje ndonjeri nga  ju  me  nje  Source  Code   te  shkruajtur  ne  Java     qe  implementon    nje   Client  -Server      FTP   ?!      Ose  thjesht  ndonje   URL   ku  mund  te  kerkoj   dicka  te  tille


Faleminderit  !!!

----------


## edspace

Tek paragrafi i dyte i kesaj faqeje ke nje klase qe eshte shkruajtur per lidhjet me FTP. Aty te jepen edhe shembuj te kodit. 
http://www.afu.com/jdownload.html

Tek MindProd.com gjen kete faqe http://mindprod.com/jgloss/ftp.html
qe ka plot lidhje te tjera per FTP. 

Ketu ke nje program te plote ne FTP
http://www.enterprisedt.com/downloads/ftp.html

Ketu ke nje artikull shume te mire per perdorimin e FTP ne java.
Shiko adresat ne fund te faqes. 
http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/j...-0404-ftp.html

----------


## demolition man

Faleminderit  EDI !            
Gjithe te mirat .

----------

